# CQB Shooting Course - Tactical Pistol 1



## Cabbage Head (Jan 19, 2008)

Hay all.  We touched this trainer on another thread.  I just finished up a Tactical Pistol 1 course from Strike Tatical Solutions (www.striketactical.com).

Let me tell you it was nothing less than an eye opener in reguards to my previous outlook on CQB and how I look at it now.  The class was two days long . The training was demanding and had only one standard.  If you did not pass the shooting test at the end of the course you did not get any cetificates.  Nothing at all.  Just your wounded pride and the (hopefully) desire to train harder, master the techniques and retest.

There were 18 people in the class.  There were a mixed lot of coppers, some with prior military experience and some without.  Out of the 18 only 5 passed the shooting test. They gave you three attempts to pass.

The test consisted of fireing 10 rounds within a time frame.  During which you must clear a malfunction and a reload.  In addition you are moving and using verbal commands.  Everythig was done on the move except for the firing and had to be done according to their standards.  If you didn't reload the right way or you malfunction clearing was done incorrectly you failed. If you did everything right but, missed the target you failed.  Target size was 3X5.

Strike Tactical opened up another location in the Nebraska area to reach out to other areas.  

I highly reccomend that if your LE or Mil that you look into the training.  They offer handgun, rifle and blade classes.  Well worth the money.  And if you have a problem with the money, ask yourself, "how much is my life and the life of my friends worth?"

By the way, I passed on the first go at it.

Later


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats.  ;)  For a few seconds I thought you were going through that whole speech just to say you were a failure.


----------



## HoundDog (Jan 19, 2008)

Good job :)

Have you ever tried any of the Tactical Response classes ? 
http://www.tacticalresponse.com/ 
I was just wondering how they would stack up?


----------



## WillBrink (Jan 19, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> By the way, I passed on the first go at it.
> 
> Later



That sounds like a great course. The course I really want to take is with Jeff Gonzales at Trident Concepts:

http://www.tridentconcepts.com/index.aspx

I would like to take his Combat pistol course(s) and work my  way to his advanced CQB pistol. By all acounts, Jeff and his courses are top shelf.

Short of that, I hope to attend a course at Thunder Ranch or Gunsite for a long weekend course.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll any training now since most of the skills I once had have now perished. However, If I pay good hard money and traveling expenses along with my own ammo and gear then I want a certificate that represents that training, whether I finished first or last. 

the training will only help increase your awarness of your pitfalls and aid in furthering your skill sets. If I want to joing the military again and be given a "GO" "NO GO" then I'd just let uncle same pay me for the experience.


----------



## EATIII (Jan 19, 2008)

Did you do this at "the site" or did the come to you?


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 20, 2008)

EATIII said:


> Did you do this at "the site" or did the come to you?



No, the class was at my range.    

WillBrink and HoundDog, I have not been to any of those schools as of yet.  I am thinking of trying to finish up to the level 6 with STS then I'll try others and compare.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jan 20, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'll any training now since most of the skills I once had have now perished. However, If I pay good hard money and traveling expenses along with my own ammo and gear then I want a certificate that represents that training, whether I finished first or last.
> 
> the training will only help increase your awarness of your pitfalls and aid in furthering your skill sets. If I want to joing the military again and be given a "GO" "NO GO" then I'd just let uncle same pay me for the experience.



Agreed. I mean its one thing if you can't retain what there teaching you or hit your target, but as far as reloading and clearing a malfunction exactly their way being a reason for a no go after I paid all that money:bleh:. Everybody has their own way of doing certain things, and its like murphy's laws of combat says. if your way is stupid and it works then it aint stupid.  :)


----------



## WillBrink (Jan 20, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> No, the class was at my range.
> 
> WillBrink and HoundDog, I have not been to any of those schools as of yet.  I am thinking of trying to finish up to the level 6 with STS then I'll try others and compare.



Sounds good! Damn, you remind me of how far behind in training I am! No Uncle Sam to pay the bills here....


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 20, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> I'll any training now since most of the skills I once had have now perished. However, If I pay good hard money and traveling expenses along with my own ammo and gear then I want a certificate that represents that training, whether I finished first or last.
> 
> the training will only help increase your awarness of your pitfalls and aid in furthering your skill sets. If I want to joing the military again and be given a "GO" "NO GO" then I'd just let uncle same pay me for the experience.



That question was brought up by the instructor.  His reply was that he was there to teach his methods and thats what the class was for.  The test was on students understanding and being able to replicate the methods learned under stress of time. If you did then you got the certificate showing that you passed.

I can understand the anger of not going home with a certificate but, his certificates are earned.  Thats how his schools are run. I have been to many other schools where you received a certificate and it didnt matter how well you did on any tests. I have a drawer full of them.

This one has meaning as I had to earn it and was not just given it for showing up. 

For those that didnt pass, all they have to do to get the certificate is practice and retake the test for free.  It is then up to the student to decide how much he wants to earn it or is satisfied with just having been there. 

I have been to 2 classes that I am proud of.  They are the ones that just didnt give them out to anyone who showed up.  This one (where you had 3 tries at it) and my basic LE sniper class (where you either passed on the first go or failed).


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 20, 2008)

Cabbage Head said:


> By the way, I passed on the first go at it.
> Later


 

Of course you did.  We here at Shadowspear would except nothing less.>:{










I kid Bro, well done.


----------



## WillardKurtz (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats real cool congrats.


----------



## phridum (Jan 21, 2008)

Knowing beforehand what is expected to earn a certificate would be a requirement for me. If I paid all that and got surprised, I'd be upset.

Being able to retest for free has it's merits though, and speaks well of the organizations integrity to teach as opposed to make money.


----------

